# [Access] Hierarchie Abbilden



## x_Red_Eagle_x (11. August 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen.

Ich suche eine Möglichkeite eine Hierarchie, mit X- beliebigen Ebenen, in einem Forumlar "darzustellen"
Darstellen ist so zu verstehen, dass die gesamte Hierarchie in einer Ebene ausgegeben werden soll

Ich denke mir, dass SQL- Statements nicht ausreichen werden und ich kenne mich in dem Hintergrund von Access zu wenig aus, um sagen zu können wie ich dies jetzt angehen könnte.

Darum hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann

mfg


----------



## XChris (11. August 2005)

Hierarchien mit relationalen Datenbanken abzubilden ist nicht trivial. Such mal bei google zu Binären Bäumen (b tree) und SQL. Da hat ich mal ne gute Seite ... *grübel*

Was genau willst Du tun?

Chris


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (11. August 2005)

Binär Bäume sind zwar nett, aber da muss ich schon proggen (da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht)

Ich hab einfach Softwarepackte in einer Accessdatenbank abgebildet. Damit man hier nicht soviel arbeit beim Eingeben hat, möchte ich eine Art "Vererbung einführen", also ein Ableiten von einem Softwarepacket, damit man nicht soviel eingeben muss.
Um dies möglich zu machen, habe ich eine Hierarchie aufgebaut, d.h. ein Softwarepacket kann einen (muss aber nicht) Vorgänger haben und kann keinen oder mehrere Nachfolger haben

mfg


----------



## Norbert Eder (11. August 2005)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre folgendes:

id | name | beschreibung | parentid

Damit hast du die Möglichkeit eine Hierarchie abzubilden. Programmieren wirst du aber trotzdem etwas müssen ... oder du setzt die SQL-Statements halt entsprechend.


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (11. August 2005)

Ich habe meine Datenbank schon erstellt, es geht mir jetzt nur darum, wie ich diese Hierarchie, als eine Ebene in einem Formular darstellen kann.

In einer Programmiersprache ist dies ja machbar, genauso auf einer serverseitige Funktion bzw. Prozedur.

Nur wie kann ich dies in Access lösen

mfg


----------



## Slizzzer (12. August 2005)

Riecht nach Nested Sets?! Ohne programmieren wird das wohl nix. Da würd ich dann das Treeview Steuerelement empfehlen. 
Hab's bis jetzt aber selbst noch nicht hinbekommen  .


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (16. August 2005)

Naja ich wollte mich eigentlich genau vor dem Programmieren drücken. (Bin eher auf der Java/C# Seite)

Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit, dies per SQL zu lösen?

mfg


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. August 2005)

Nein, weil SQL hierfür die "Intelligenz" fehlt.


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (16. August 2005)

Hmm schade

leider bestätigen sich immer die Vorahnungen.

Nun komm ich dann zu meiner nächsten Frage:

Kann ich es irgendwie hinbekommen, dass ich alle Daten aus der Hierarchie auslese (z.B.: per VBA) und als Datenherkunft an ein Element übergebe?

mfg


----------



## Norbert Eder (16. August 2005)

Lies dir einfach die Daten aus und erstelle ein TreeView an welches du die Daten einfach per Add reinklatscht. Ist die einfachste und schnellste Variante.


----------

